# Another B-Day Bomb from My Lovely Wife



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

So after hitting me with 25 cigars a couple of days ago, today she presents me with this! Gotta love this girl. After 20 years of marriage, things are still just wonderful.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

OK it's official. ... I HATE YOU. ..

You're a lucky s.o.b. , enjoy brother.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> OK it's official. ... I HATE YOU. ..
> 
> You're a lucky s.o.b. , enjoy brother.


Thanks! Lucky I am!


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

...hmmm.

Does she fool around...? 

Cause we have a place in Sedona, just say'in. ;-)

LOL


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Happy birthday x2, worth saying it again, you are a lucky man!


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Grey Goose said:


> ...hmmm.
> 
> Does she fool around...?
> 
> ...


Nah, she'll only give her scotch and cigars to one man. :grin2:


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

rockethead26 said:


> Nah, she'll only give her scotch and cigars to one man. :grin2:


...figures.

Frickin-frackin-dag-nabit...

She should write a self help book for women.


----------



## DianaHM (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice, enjoy your time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

rockethead26 said:


> So after hitting me with 25 cigars a couple of days ago, today she presents me with this! Gotta love this girl. After 20 years of marriage, things are still just wonderful.


Happy B- Day !
And yes she is a keeper for sure!:vs_cool:


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Wanna Trade....mine is ugly as hell but she is a DAMN good cook??????????????


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> Wanna Trade....mine is ugly as hell but she is a DAMN good cook??????????????


Good try Ranger, but she's a hell of a cook and baker, too. Pretty to boot. The whole damn package.:grin2:


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

By the way, Tony, this thread id six months old! Thanks for the belated wishes.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

rockethead26 said:


> Good try Ranger, but she's a hell of a cook and baker, too. Pretty to boot. The whole damn package.:grin2:


 Yeah I know....I actually had a guy at work years ago ask me how someone like me got such a beautiful woman..... I probably should have took that as a personal insult.... But she is a DAMN good cook....
But she has NEVER bought be a cigar!


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Ranger0282 said:


> Yeah I know....I actually had a guy at work years ago ask me how someone like me got such a beautiful woman..... I probably should have took that as a personal insult.... But she is a DAMN good cook....
> But she has NEVER bought be a cigar!


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

My daughter's December BD is so close to Christmas that it all kinda' got muddled together. So, when she was little we used to have a "Half Birthday" for her in June to make up for it. Looks like Jim arranged it the other way around. "Half Christmas" in June! LOL


----------

